# mobile phones can be used for photography - yes or not



## saty.martin (Jun 23, 2009)

Can i use any mobile phones for the photography if yes how to use it for photography


----------



## Twist3d (Aug 26, 2009)

I'd say no. It would be a complete waste of time if you ask me because the quality would be nowhere near close as a DSLR or a high quality point and shoot camera.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

theer are movbile phones and mobiles just as theer are cameras & cameras.

If your mobile phone has a built in camera then it will take photo's .. it's just that the user doesn't usually have much control over picture size, analysis, definition etc. etc. etc.

mobiles are for the most part just for the occasional photo or video clip .. if you have seen the quality of clips taken by mobile phone users when "catching the unexpected" you will have a good idea as to what I am talking about .. a webcam is sometimes slightly better .. that is not to say that all mobile phones give that same quality .. but a mobile that covers a camera and does it any justice is going to cost you. When looking at the picture on the mobile it will look great but as soon as you see it on a TV or your Computer monitor, you'll see the difference (or not)


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I do have the "camera" function on my cel but consider it useless. The quality is poor and the pic has to be uploaded to a suitable site which will cost you $$. If you think there may be an occasion where a pic should be taken you need at the least a point and shoot.... a cel is last resort. I keep my DSC-V1 with me most of the time.... very substandard due to 5mp but it is the best I can do. DSLR is out of the budget.... cel is with me at all times but I have no pics on my PC from the cel. Never uploaded any pic from my cel....I'm sure that quality has improved since I acquired my phone but I doubt the quality is good enough to warrant the extra expense to get the pic on my PC. I take pics and transfer the data to my PC with no middle-man involved.... I can view decent quality pics and make the call if it is a keeper or not. The cel gives me such a small view that I can't tell whether to delete or not. After spending a few pennies (that do mount up in the long run) I can get a look at a pic I have taken with my phone. Although I have never done so, I doubt that I would be happy with the results.... if you want pics take your camera...if you wish to chat, take your phone.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Most definitely a mobile phone CAN be used for photography.

BUT, it depends on the telephone make & model. Some produce excellent results that are very acceptable for 'holiday snaps'. You cannot expect the same results as a dedicated reasonable priced camera.

I have taken panorama photos with my phone. Not the best, but passable....


----------



## ArmaTheGreek (Aug 5, 2009)

I have a Nokia phone and I can say phone cameras is good too (depends on how you will use it) but not as detailed as DSLR and Digicams.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

To qualify My earlier post...:

*YES *if only used as a camera for general 'holiday' or 'handy camera' type photography.

*NO *if you want high quality for creative photography...


----------

